
Intel Edison successor based on ARM - willey
https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/08/08/neutis-n5-allwinner-h5-cpu-module-development-kit-yocto-project/
======
Quequau
I am confused by the title of this submission. The link goes to a story about
the Neutis N5 Allwinner H5 CPU Module and Development Kit which has a quad
core SoC based on the Arm Cortex-A53 processor @ up to 1.3 GHz with Arm
Mali-450MP4 GPU.

Intel Edison is dead, right?

